# server mit c++ programmieren!



## hellraiza000 (22. März 2006)

hallo miteinander!

gleich zu meiner frage:

gibts irgendwo im internet ein tutorial, wie man einen server mittels c++ programmiert, mit dem man über tcp/ip befehle empfangen kann?

ich wär da über jeden post bzw. jede kleine hilfe dankbar....

oder sonstige sachen, auf die man beim server-programmieren aufpassen sollte...

danke schon mal im voraus...

greetz


----------



## buggii (23. März 2006)

http://www.c-worker.ch/tuts/wstut_op.html Hier findeste ein Tutorial für WINSOCK in C


----------



## hellraiza000 (24. März 2006)

danke!

hört sich vielversprechend an

mal durchlesen...


----------



## mike4004 (25. März 2006)

Hi

ich weiß leider kein tut zu C++ aber ich weiß einen link zum tut wo ein chat server und client geprogt wird in C hier

Da wird die Netzwerkprogrammierung erklärt und zum schluss ein chat gemacht.

Links unten im menü geht es weiter (runter scrollen bis) 
28. Netzwerk Programmierung und Cross-Plattform Entwicklung

vieleicht hilfts ja

mfg mike4004


----------



## Tobias K. (25. März 2006)

moin


Dort ist auch noch ein Beispiel über die Verwendung von Winsock: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/c-c-c...-hilfe-von-windows-sockets-programmieren.html

Das lässt sich im Prinzip auch aufs TCP Protokoll (Transmission Control Protocol) anwenden, guck mal in google danach.

@hellraiza000 und mike4004
Achtet bitte ein bischen mehr auf korrekte Groß und Kleinschreibung.


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## hellraiza000 (2. April 2006)

Danke erstmal an alle...hab echt viel gefunden!

@Tobias K.:

Sorry, wegen der Groß/Kleinschreibung, aber so bin ich um ein paar Millisekunden schneller!


----------



## canuzzi (3. April 2006)

Falls du das ganze unter Linux machts ist  Adavanced Linux Programming ein guter Anfang. Ist ein Open Book und im Netz zuhaben...


----------

